# Suggest configuration for Gaming PC under 38k



## varghesekiran (Feb 12, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:
*Games like COD Ghost,Assasin Creed 4,NFS Rivals.
Apps -Netbeans,Eclipse.*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*38k max,can extend 1k*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*No*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Not needed,will be running win 7 64 bit*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:*500 GB,flexible according to budget*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:*i need a new monitor.18.5" wide may be(720p or FHD if available in budget), can be compromise the quality*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:*Keyboard,Mouse,headphones,speakers*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *Within One month.*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:*Yes*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *Ernamkulam ,Can buy Online from Ebay , Flipkart, planning to buy one part at a time.*


11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:
*Please suggest me complete configuration., so that without any confusion i can go for it.,and i am not tensed about whether the games in future is compatible or not compatible.*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

AMD FX 6300 (7600)
Gigabyte 970A DS3 (5500)
Kingston hyperX blu, G.Skill ripjawsX, Corsair XMS or Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4 GB whichever is cheapest (2800)
WD Blue 500 GB (3300)
Sapphire HD7770 (8000)
Antec VP450P (2700)
local cabinet without PSU (1000)
Logitech MK200 KB mouse combo (750)
Asus optical drive (1000)
Dell S2240L (9000)

total: ~40k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2014)

Intel i3 4130 -7500,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4GB -2800,
WD Blue 500GB -3300,
Sapphire HD7770 -7500,
Antec VP450P -2700,
NZXT Source Elite 210 -2900,
Logitech MK200 KB mouse combo -750,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8500.

Total:42,550.

Since you are not overclocking this is the best config you can get.


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 13, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel i3 4130 -7500,
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
> Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4GB -2800,
> WD Blue 500GB -3300,
> ...



Please suggest me a good cabinet in that range other than NZXT Source Elite 210. Because it is very hard to find this gadget in online stores.


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 13, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> AMD FX 6300 (7600)
> Gigabyte 970A DS3 (5500)
> Kingston hyperX blu, G.Skill ripjawsX, Corsair XMS or Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4 GB whichever is cheapest (2800)
> WD Blue 500 GB (3300)
> ...



So can i play above mentioned games using this configuration.?
And does this motherboard supports upgrading the system in future.?
Just want to confirm it before i am starting to buy..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 13, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> So can i play above mentioned games using this configuration.?
> And does this motherboard supports upgrading the system in future.?
> Just want to confirm it before i am starting to buy..



You'll be able to play all games at medium settings. If you can further increase your budget by ~2k then HD7790 will be even better. You can skip the optical drive too for that as it's not very useful now.


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 13, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You'll be able to play all games at medium settings. If you can further increase your budget by ~2k then HD7790 will be even better. You can skip the optical drive too for that as it's not very useful now.



One of my friend told me that *"Buy a better processor,one that is launched in the last year.
And try if you can play games in medium settings.
If u can then go like that for some months then buy gpu"*

Any comments on his statement..?


----------



## praneetsah (Feb 13, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> One of my friend told me that *"Buy a better processor,one that is launched in the last year.
> And try if you can play games in medium settings.
> If u can then go like that for some months then buy gpu"*
> 
> Any comments on his statement..?



Are you serious? Mate, in gaming, everything's dependent on your GPU. CPU is just like something which supports the GPU. Just make sure that you don't bottleneck your GPU by getting a poor CPU. Most of the CPU come with built in GPU but that GPU makes no sense, so it's recommended to invest as much as possible on GPU and try to have a CPU which doesn't bottleneck your GPU. BTW CPU is mostly used for apps, coz of their multi-thread-ing nature.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> AMD FX 6300 (7600)
> Gigabyte 970A DS3 (5500)
> Kingston hyperX blu, G.Skill ripjawsX, Corsair XMS or Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4 GB whichever is cheapest (2800)
> WD Blue 500 GB (3300)
> ...



A Little modified suggestion  .. Op can save 2k by going with ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2. 2 - 2.5K more by opting for a 20 inch monitor. 1K if he skips ODD. Now with all these savings he can opt for a R7 260x or better GTX 650 Ti Boost [ i Know it's over ambitious but still ]. He can also wait to increase his budget for upcoming R7 265 or to get a R9 270[x]


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> A Little modified suggestion  .. Op can save 2k by going with ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2. 2 - 2.5K more by opting for a 20 inch monitor. 1K if he skips ODD. Now with all these savings he can opt for a R7 260x or better GTX 650 Ti Boost [ i Know it's over ambitious but still ]. He can also wait to increase his budget for upcoming R7 265 or to get a R9 270[x]


AMD introduces new midrange Radeon R7 265, slashes entry-level GPU pricing | ExtremeTech


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm sure TopGear meant waiting for 265 for arriving in India.


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> A Little modified suggestion  .. Op can save 2k by going with ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2. 2 - 2.5K more by opting for a 20 inch monitor. 1K if he skips ODD. Now with all these savings he can opt for a R7 260x or better GTX 650 Ti Boost [ i Know it's over ambitious but still ]. He can also wait to increase his budget for upcoming R7 265 or to get a R9 270[x]



Hey topgear,

My budget is little tight and i want to make most of it. So please help me with this

AMD FX 6300/intel core i5 *?*
Gigabyte 970A DS3 / *Can i do more upgrades with this motherboard ?*
Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4 GB
Seagate Barracuda (ST500DM002) 500 GB 
Sapphire HD7770 / *please suggest some NVidia GPU at this range or some lower level,coz i just saw so many nvidia Gpu at flipkart in the range of 3000-5000.(I got an info that Nvidia is best in GPU)*
Antec VP450P /  Cooler Master Thunder-450w *? Does this power suppy is good..?*
antec-x1 CPU Cabinet
LG optical drive / *shall avoid it*
Dell e2014h


----------



## Vish2a9l (Feb 14, 2014)

.....what?
Did I just read that 3k nvidia gpu's are better than 7770  
Whoever gave you that information seriously has his brains at the wrong place.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Hey topgear,
> 
> My budget is little tight and i want to make most of it. So please help me with this
> 
> ...



> There is nothing like "X brand is the best brand in Y products" crap. Every company has good and bad products and every company leads in some or the other price segment. Please do some research (no offense).

> CM Thunder is a crap product. Avoid it as ALL costs.

> Stick to the config I originally suggested. If you have any problem with it, as here.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> *please suggest some NVidia GPU at this range or some lower level,coz i just saw so many nvidia Gpu at flipkart in the range of 3000-5000.(I got an info that Nvidia is best in GPU)*



Hi
First of all, make sure if you are going to follow our advice, then you better do it. Because I've seen it *n* number of times that people asking for suggestions here and then going to local store and buying whatever the shopkeeper guy suggests. This reason alone made me stopped posting suggestions.

See bro, there is nothing like this brand is better than other one. We see a new arrival of product every 4-6 months. And that changes the market state. When you plan to buy thing, you check the reviews, its performance over many platforms/softwares/applications/games/etc. When we talk about GPU, we have to settle down for that item which will give best performance per currency spent. And thats not all, we also have to check for possible scenarios of its compatibility with other hardware (whether there will be bottlenecking) and such stuff. And manyyy more technicalities ranging from average frame rates to ambient temperature of your room. So never ever blindly follow any advice from X guy even if you are not from tech related field. Forums like these are there to help you out.

Over to your problem now. Some things I wanna ask. Do you really wish to go for 22" LCD or you can accept a 20" monitor. I'm asking this because 22" screen have native resolution of 1080p where as the 20" screen offers 900p . You budget is suitable for 20" screen and a entry-mid range gfx card, that is, around 12k-15k price. IF you follow Topgear's advice, you'll save enough to buy a  good GPU and that what you really need to play those game at good settings. One more thing, go for FX series CPU or new gen Intel i3 dual core, but I'd strongly suggest to go for AMD one because, I'm using machines with different setups at office for web/software development and by far AMD FX cpu was the best one (ignoring the Mac which have Intel i7 chip in it).


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hi
> First of all, make sure if you are going to follow our advice, then you better do it. Because I've seen it *n* number of times that people asking for suggestions here and then going to local store and buying whatever the shopkeeper guy suggests. This reason alone made me stopped posting suggestions.
> 
> See bro, there is nothing like this brand is better than other one. We see a new arrival of product every 4-6 months. And that changes the market state. When you plan to buy thing, you check the reviews, its performance over many platforms/softwares/applications/games/etc. When we talk about GPU, we have to settle down for that item which will give best performance per currency spent. And thats not all, we also have to check for possible scenarios of its compatibility with other hardware (whether there will be bottlenecking) and such stuff. And manyyy more technicalities ranging from average frame rates to ambient temperature of your room. So never ever blindly follow any advice from X guy even if you are not from tech related field. Forums like these are there to help you out.
> ...



Hi Piyush ,

Thanks for your reply. I am gonna assemble my PC based on the specs provided by you guys. But i need to be confident before i am going to buy this, that why i am asking all these questions  and also budget is a problem. 
Now about the monitor, i already mention it in my above comment, its Dell e2014h 19.5inch display. 
So you are suggesting me that i should go for ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2. 2  and to not compromise in gfx card..?
Sure bro, i will buy amd FX series for processor.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hi
> First of all, make sure if you are going to follow our advice, then you better do it. Because* I've seen it n number of times that people asking for suggestions here and then going to local store and buying whatever the shopkeeper guy suggests.* This reason alone made me stopped posting suggestions.



Even I did this when I was purchasing my PC... and I highly regret it now


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Hey topgear,
> 
> My budget is little tight and i want to make most of it. So please help me with this
> 
> ...



what upgrades do you mean? get WD hdd than seagate as they have bad rma experience. look no further than antec vp450p. we are suggesting best for your money. so give some attention on the suggested rig.


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> what upgrades do you mean? get WD hdd than seagate as they have bad rma experience. look no further than antec vp450p. we are suggesting best for your money. so give some attention on the suggested rig.



In future i need to add or modify current configuration, so i want to know that does this motherboard supports upgrading.
And can i fix this comfiguration..?

AMD FX 6300                                                                       | *7322*
asus m5a78l m lx v2.2                                                           | *3400*
Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4 GB                                           | *2794*
Seagate Barracuda (ST500DM002) Internal Hard Drive (500GB)     | *3316*
Sapphire HD7770                                                                  | *8162*
Antec VP450P                                                                      | *2625 *
antec-x1 CPU Cabinet                                                           | *2350*
LG GH24NS71/GH24NS72/GH24NS95 Internal Optical Drive            | *1029*
Dell e2014h                                                                         | *6344*
Local computer table                                                            | *1500*

*Total                                                                                   38842*

I am happy with this configuration, is this an ok configuration..?
Can i play games like Assassin's creed black flag, Arkham city, GTA 4 with full graphics..?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

Yup you can play oon high settings on 1600*900 resolution.
May have to lower the AA settings


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 15, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> In future i need to add or modify current configuration, so i want to know that does this motherboard supports upgrading.
> And can i fix this comfiguration..?
> 
> AMD FX 6300                                                                       | *7322*
> ...




get wd blue 500gb. for rs1200 more you can get hd 7790 at mdcomputers.
also for case, i would recommend betfenix merc alpha for 3k. or settle for cooler master elite 311.


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get wd blue 500gb. for rs1200 more you can get hd 7790 at mdcomputers.
> also for case, i would recommend betfenix merc alpha for 3k. or settle for cooler master elite 311.



Sorry to say, i cannot extend the budget of GPU. Many of my friends said that Seagate is better than WD. And does this cabinet Antec-X1 is not that good...?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 15, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Sorry to say, i cannot extend the budget of GPU. Many of my friends said that Seagate is better than WD. And does this cabinet Antec-X1 is not that good...?



seagate is is not good at rma.WD customer support is superior.
antec x1 does not have cable management .see here the difference 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12658&d=1383929196 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12659&d=1383929198 
antec x1 will be little better than the second figure.


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> seagate is is not good at rma.WD customer support is superior.
> antec x1 does not have cable management .see here the difference
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12658&d=1383929196
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12659&d=1383929198
> antec x1 will be little better than the second figure.



Then I will change the cabinet to coolmaster elite 311


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys.
I am still not confident with this Asus mobo.,is it good..? Or please suggest one at that range..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 16, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Hey guys.
> I am still not confident with this Asus mono.,is it good..? Or please suggest one at that range..



i would suggest to get gigabyte 970a ds3. even if your gpu fails, you can get a cheap gpu or atleast a used one costing less. compromising on mobo is not really a good idea since you have a 6 core 95w tdp cpu with you,


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

^^ GA-970A-DS3P is a better choice for 400 bucks more.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Please suggest me a good cabinet in that range other than NZXT Source Elite 210. Because it is very hard to find this gadget in online stores.



Link: Amazon.com : NZXT Source 210 ELITE Midtower Case with 3.0 USB - White : Desktop Computer Shell Cases : Electronics

Which CPU is faster Intel i3 4130 or AMD FX 6300? Even latest games are not using more than 2 cores so what is the use of 6 cores? Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P @ 6000 is much better than DS3 as it has USB 3.0 front MB header where DS3 does not have.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

buddy FYI : there's lots of games which can utilize more than 2 cores and still they need more  As an example have a look :
Crysis 3 Performance Test: Graphics & CPU > CPU Performance - TechSpot

But the per core performance of Intel is still better hence you can be happy with you purchase


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i would suggest to get gigabyte 970a ds3. even if your gpu fails, you can get a cheap gpu or atleast a used one costing less. compromising on mobo is not really a good idea since you have a 6 core 95w tdp cpu with you,



Thanks for your suggestion, Can you please help me to select a good one from these variants.?

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard
Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Motherboard
Asus M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H Motherboard
Zebronics G41-775 Socket MotherBoard
MSI FM2-A55M-E33 Motherboard


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, Can you please help me to select a good one from these variants.?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard
> Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Motherboard
> ...



Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard
or
MSI FM2-A55M-E33 Motherboard


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 17, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard
> or
> MSI FM2-A55M-E33 Motherboard



Thanks for your quick reply. But there is a problem, does these motherboards supports AMD FX-6300 processor and sapphire HD7770 GPU.?

EDIT: I am gonna fix Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard, it is compatible for AMD FX-6300

Any comments..??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. But there is a problem, does these motherboards supports AMD FX-6300 processor and sapphire HD7770 GPU.?
> 
> EDIT: I am gonna fix Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard, it is compatible for AMD FX-6300
> 
> ...



The above 2 motherboards are from 2 different chipsets and are not compatible with FX6300 as it needs motherboard like Gigabyte 970A-DS3P @ 6k.


----------



## varghesekiran (Feb 17, 2014)

bavusani said:


> The above 2 motherboards are from 2 different chipsets and are not compatible with FX6300 as it needs motherboard like Gigabyte 970A-DS3P @ 6k.



What about Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3..???
And does this board supports 2*4gb ram..?
And any problem in integrating Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4 GB with this one (clock cycle)..?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> What about Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3..???
> And does this board supports 2*4gb ram..?
> And any problem in integrating Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 4 GB with this one (clock cycle)..?



it will work. i still suggest to get GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 (rev. 3.0) AMD 970 + SB950 Chipset Motherboard


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

For 500 bucks more GA-970A-DS3P is a better choice.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2014)

Is Core i3 4130 sufficient for Witcher 3 or do I need to go for Core i5 4440?


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 1, 2014)

Guys i am gonna buy this configuration this week. Just want to let you all know...

AMD FX6300  *7269*
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard *5889*
Cosair vengeance 1600MHz 4 GB *2889*
Western Digital 1 TB Desktop SATA Hard Drive (WD10EZEX) *3690*
Sapphire HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphic Card *7565*
Antec VP450P SMPS *2608* 
Cooler Master Elite 311 CPU Cabinet (Red) *2698*
Dell e2014h *6823*
Local computer table *1000*

*Total 40431*
Please suggest a low cost 19.5" led monitor...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys i am gonna buy this configuration this week. Just want to let you all know...
> 
> AMD FX6300  *7269*
> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard *5889*
> ...



make sure the board is Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com this one.
 cabinet should be even cheaper. else everything looks fine.

- - - Updated - - -

if you can extend a little bit, i suggest dell s2240l at 8.6k


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 1, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> make sure the board is Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com this one.
> cabinet should be even cheaper. else everything looks fine.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Can you please suggest a low cost cabinet that can hold all these configuration...?
Can I save some more..?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Can you please suggest a low cost cabinet that can hold all these configuration...?
> Can I save some more..?



get the selected elite 311.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get the selected elite 311.



Only elite 311. Coz I am buying these products from online...

Any low cost one...?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Only elite 311. Coz I am buying these products from online...
> 
> Any low cost one...?



not better than 311 in its price bracket. dont go for an even cheaper one.
nzxt gamma is there. but availability will be a great problem


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys.,
I can see these two separate links in snapdeal for AMD fx6300 

AMD 4.4 GHz AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) Processor - Buy Processor Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

AMD FX 6300 Processor - Buy Processor Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

Does both of them are same..?
Whats the difference between them..?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Hey guys.,
> I can see these two separate links in snapdeal for AMD fx6300
> 
> AMD 4.4 GHz AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) Processor - Buy Processor Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
> ...




both are same. but i dont understand 4.4Ghz there. better you confirm with the seller before placing the order.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2014)

*Best Config under 42k for AMD Config:*
AMD FX6300 -7500,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5900,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -3000,
Antec VP450P -2600,
Sapphire HD7770 1GB -7700,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3200,
Antec X1 Gaming Case -2500,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8500.
TOTAL -42,000.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 2, 2014)

Guys..,
I heard that AMD fx will get heated "while gaming in good graphics, it will gets heated up from idle level.. The computer will restarts if the processor gets heated than idle level."
Is it true..?
How can I overcome this issue..?


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hi
> First of all, make sure if you are going to follow our advice, then you better do it. Because I've seen it *n* *number of times that people asking for suggestions here and then going to local store and buying whatever the shopkeeper guy suggests*. This reason alone made me stopped posting suggestions.



i did go to my local pc shop and he suggested me a "dualcore" 
came to thinkdigit forum, got a nice config and ordered starightaway in Flipkart....


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys..,
> I heard that AMD fx will get heated "while gaming in good graphics, it will gets heated up from idle level.. The computer will restarts if the processor gets heated than idle level."
> Is it true..?
> How can I overcome this issue..?



Yes it's more than true 

On a serious note : there's nothing like this and you can always get an after market cooler if you need more cooling.

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> both are same. but i dont understand 4.4Ghz there. better you confirm with the seller before placing the order.



must be a typo only.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 3, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys..,
> I heard that AMD fx will get heated "while gaming in good graphics, it will gets heated up from idle level.. The computer will restarts if the processor gets heated than idle level."
> Is it true..?
> How can I overcome this issue..?



Every processor gets heated when performing dome demanding task and restarts itself on reaching Tj max. AMD do gets heated up a bit more but it's nothing you should have extra concerns about.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 3, 2014)

Guys.,

I am not able to find Gigabyte 970A-DS3P in any online market that can ship to my location. So shall i proceed with Gigabyte 970A-DS3 ?
Or does i need to go for any other mobo ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys.,
> 
> I am not able to find Gigabyte 970A-DS3P in any online market that can ship to my location. So shall i proceed with Gigabyte 970A-DS3 ?
> Or does i need to go for any other mobo ?


  Get it from here: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 3, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Get it from here: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com



Sorry to say, But they are not shipping it to my location.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Sorry to say, But they are not shipping it to my location.



ask flipkart for help. they might arrange it for you.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ask flipkart for help. they might arrange it for you.



they dont service in non deliverable areas


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 3, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> they dont service in non deliverable areas



Then i will proceed with Gigabyte 970A-DS3
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

itdepot has that mobo.

- - - Updated - - -

Buy Online Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard in india


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> itdepot has that mobo.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Buy Online Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard in india



Hi Rijin,

What is the advantage of DS3P over DS3 ?
What about this one ?
*www.flipkart.com/msi-970a-g43-motherboard/p/itmdh4ffmzfazepz


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Hi Rijin,
> 
> What is the advantage of DS3P over DS3 ?
> What about this one ?
> MSI 970A-G43 Motherboard - MSI: Flipkart.com



DS3P has USB 3.0 onboard header & some more PCI slots where on DS3 does not have.If your cabinet have front USB 3.0 ports then DS3P is the way to go.
Never go with MSI as they have closed shop in India and their RMA is worst ever.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 3, 2014)

bavusani said:


> DS3P has USB 3.0 onboard header & some more PCI slots where on DS3 does not have.If your cabinet have front USB 3.0 ports then DS3P is the way to go.
> Never go with MSI as they have closed shop in India and their RMA is worst ever.



Thanks for your reply. I am now considering CoolerMaster Elite 311 as cabinet. But it does not provide any usb 3.0 ports. Then i go for Cooler Master Elite 344 CPU Cabinet (Blue) which provides 1 usb 3.0 port. CoolerMaster Elite 344 is ok right..?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am now considering CoolerMaster Elite 311 as cabinet. But it does not provide any usb 3.0 ports. Then i go for Cooler Master Elite 344 CPU Cabinet (Blue) which provides 1 usb 3.0 port. CoolerMaster Elite 344 is ok right..?



better get cooler master n300 at 3.2k and avoid elite 344.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> better get cooler master n300 at 3.2k and avoid elite 344.



CoolerMaster n300 is a beast. It is litter over my budget. It costs 3500 onling. Any other usb3.0 supported cabinets under 3k ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> CoolerMaster n300 is a beast. It is litter over my budget. It costs 3500 onling. Any other usb3.0 supported cabinets under 3k ?



Buy Online Cooler Master N200 Mini Tower Computer Case (NSE-200A-KKN1) in india

- - - Updated - - -

check for local availability also. it should be cheaper.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys..

How's this one..?
Circle Gaming PC Cabinet CC 818 With 3 Year Warranty | eBay


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 4, 2014)

Try finding some reviews about it. No idea about build quality.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys some more doubts...

Does this Antec VP450P SMPS can provide enough power for my configuration or should i need to go for some high watt SMPS..?
Any users of this SMPS here..?
And also the graphics card you guys suggested (Sapphire HD 7770 ), Is it GDDR5 or DDR5.? Because I can see these  both versions of this graphics card online.
And for mobo i will proceed with Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard. It has two usb 3.0 ports in back. I will adjust with it.


----------



## URPradhan (Mar 5, 2014)

Always buy branded and trusted SMPS as its the blood for your PC, which gives power to other components. I own Antec vp450p and its quite and doing well.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys some more doubts...
> 
> Does this Antec VP450P SMPS can provide enough power for my configuration or should i need to go for some high watt SMPS..?
> Any users of this SMPS here..?
> ...



A little more headroom is not going to hurt  so if you can get a 500 / 520W PSU. Get the new GA-970A-DS3P motherboard. The gfx card suggested to you has GDDR5 memory. Online sellers usually don't want to type the extra G word


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys some more doubts...
> 
> Does this Antec VP450P SMPS can provide enough power for my configuration or should i need to go for some high watt SMPS..?
> Any users of this SMPS here..?
> ...



> If you can accommodate a 500 W PSU without stretching your budget too much, you are good to go.

> My friend is using it and sso are many forum members. The only problem with this PSU is thet the cables are not sleeved (not a bit thing anyways).

> DSP3 is a better choice. Go for it.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > If you can accommodate a 500 W PSU without stretching your budget too much, you are good to go.
> 
> > My friend is using it and sso are many forum members. The only problem with this PSU is thet the cables are not sleeved (not a bit thing anyways).
> 
> > DSP3 is a better choice. Go for it.



Hi Harshil

I will proceed with Antec VP450P SMPS and Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard. Gonna buy all these items from snapdeal.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > If you can accommodate a 500 W PSU without stretching your budget too much, you are good to go.
> 
> > My friend is using it and sso are many forum members. The only problem with this PSU is thet the cables are not sleeved (not a bit thing anyways).
> 
> > DSP3 is a better choice. Go for it.



the 24 pin cable of vp450p is sleeved though. another problem is that it has shorter cable length which may become a problem in bigger cabinets.

- - - Updated - - -



varghesekiran said:


> Hi Harshil
> 
> I will proceed with Antec VP450P SMPS and Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard. Gonna buy all these items from snapdeal.



get this mobo *www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-970a-...DS3p&ref=4e204957-b464-4198-9d30-a8246e9efeb0


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the 24 pin cable of vp450p is sleeved though. another problem is that it has shorter cable length which may become a problem in bigger cabinets.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I am going to buy coolmaster elite 311 as cabinet. So can i proceed with this Antec VP450P SMPS.?

This mobo you suggest is not available in local stores at my location and flipkart is not shipping this item to my location. It's only in a site called itdepot. And i dont want to take risk by buying product from site like this. That's why i am proceeding with Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> I am going to buy coolmaster elite 311 as cabinet. So can i proceed with this Antec VP450P SMPS.?
> 
> This mobo you suggest is not available in local stores at my location and flipkart is not shipping this item to my location. It's only in a site called itdepot. And i dont want to take risk by buying product from site like this. That's why i am proceeding with Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard.



yep. you can go ahead. it will create problem only on bigger cabinet and especially when you try to mange cables. else it will be just good to go.
itdepot is fully reliable. i have purchased from them. they have even online chatting facilities and you can ask them for any help.


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> yep. you can go ahead. it will create problem only on bigger cabinet and especially when you try to mange cables. else it will be just good to go.
> itdepot is fully reliable. i have purchased from them. they have even online chatting facilities and *you can adk them for any health.*



what ?? !


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> what ?? !



typo . my bad


----------



## kannche (Mar 8, 2014)

Going totally off-topic, I wanted to post a new topic. What do I have to do to get the permission?


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 8, 2014)

Guys..how's this card Asus Radeon R7 250 1GB DDR5..?
Is it better than sapphire hd 7770.?


----------



## ZTR (Mar 8, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys..how's this card Asus Radeon R7 250 1GB DDR5..?
> Is it better than sapphire hd 7770.?



7770 is same as R7 250X which is better than R7 250 so no.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 8, 2014)

ZTR said:


> 7770 is same as R7 250X which is better than R7 250 so no.



So this Sapphire HD 7770 is the best, right...?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 8, 2014)

kannche said:


> Going totally off-topic, I wanted to post a new topic. What do I have to do to get the permission?



just go to the appropriate section,there will be a tab named "post new thread"


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 8, 2014)

I ordered all the items from online except Monitor and Graphics card. And I am already apologizing to all the members that I proceed with Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 mobo over Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P.
A guy in a local computer store suggest me that BenQ is a good brand, and the monitors provided by them are very good. What is the opinion from you guys..? Can I proceed with that ?
And waiting for get a reply about graphics card..?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> I ordered all the items from online except Monitor and Graphics card. And I am already apologizing to all the members that I proceed with Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 mobo over Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P.
> A guy in a local computer store suggest me that BenQ is a good brand, and the monitors provided by them are very good. What is the opinion from you guys..? Can I proceed with that ?
> And waiting for get a reply about graphics card..?



brand can not be judged, but the models.... so give the exact model of the monitor.

- - - Updated - - -

for gpu, get the 7770.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> brand can not be judged, but the models.... so give the exact model of the monitor.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> for gpu, get the 7770.



These are the options for benq
BenQ L2023A 19.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com

BenQ GW2255 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com

And for Dell.,these 
Dell E2014H 19.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com

Dell E1913S 19 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com

And from LG this one..
*m.snapdeal.com/product/lg-215-inches-22en33t-led/1724447403


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> These are the options for benq
> BenQ L2023A 19.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com
> 
> BenQ GW2255 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com
> ...



BenQ GW2255 is good. but if you can get , dell s2240l, it is even better.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> BenQ GW2255 is good. but if you can get , dell s2240l, it is even better.



Dell s2240L is little out of my budget. Then I will proceed with BenQ GW2255. Any other suggestions at this price tag..?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Dell s2240L is little out of my budget. Then I will proceed with BenQ GW2255. Any other suggestions at this price tag..?



there is one model from philips.i dont exactly remember model no..


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone please help me find a good monitor at that price range coz I need to buy it by tomorrow.
I need to minimize my budget on monitor and want to buy a 2.1 speaker with balance amount.


I can satisfy with a 19.5 inch monitor.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys i got an offer from infibeam and I can buy Dell2014h for 6428/-
How is this deal..?
How is the service from Infibeam..?
And how is this one..?
*www.infibeam.com/Computers_Accesso...04718-cat-z.html#variantId=P-coac-38011661741

- - - Updated - - -

How is Dell E2014H..?


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone...?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2014)

Get Dell 20". If possible, go get it via local shop instead of getting it online. Not that  I'm against online shopping, but things like monitors/ TVs / Speakers / etc can be bought for fair price locally.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Get Dell 20". If possible, go get it via local shop instead of getting it online. Not that  I'm against online shopping, but things like monitors/ TVs / Speakers / etc can be bought for fair price locally.



Hi Piyush 

Thanks for your reply. One last doubt. Does Dell E2014H has good quality than BenQ GW2255 in case of performance, brand value, after sale service ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Hi Piyush
> 
> Thanks for your reply. One last doubt. Does Dell E2014H has good quality than BenQ GW2255 in case of performance, brand value, after sale service ?



There's not much of performance difference one can find in regular LEDs/LCDs . Honestly, I came across good reviews of BenQ G series monitors than any other brand in that price range. After sale service is good on both sides. You may wait for few more replies from other members though.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 11, 2014)

BenQ GW2255 is a full hd monitor and is definitely better than dell 2014h. check the specs.


----------



## URPradhan (Mar 11, 2014)

For monitor, get AOC 23" i2369vm which is an AH-IPS LED monitor for Rs 12,500/-. Note that AH-IPS is the best among all IPS technology. Best value for money FHD monitor.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 12, 2014)

Guys.,

Finally bought all the components..
AMD FX 6300 Processor                                                                    *7220*
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P Motherboard                                                  *5739*
Sapphire HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphic Card                                          *7750*
Western Digital 1 TB Desktop SATA Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)                    *3643*
Corsair DDR3 4GB Desktop RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A11600C9)                         *2814*
Antec VP450P SMPS                                                                        *2738*
Cooler Master Elite 311 - RC-311B-SKN1 Mid Tower Computer Case          *2,460*
BenQ GW2255                                                                                 *7000*

Thanks for all your suggestions and great responses.


I ordered for DS3 and got DS3P. Hurray. Thanks Snapdeal...


----------



## digitalpole (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello guys, I am from Poland and I don't have any idea how I found forum. I am not expert however I want to ask someone with better experience & qualification
 What you think about 24 lg IPS monitors? I recently bought one and the colours are very great (I would say its great for advance beginners)
 I need a computer for computer animation rendering and movie post processing ( Blender & After Effects ). What you could propose me?
 I thinking about economic way - xeon 4c/8t and some good nvidia cuda card(3 gb+ memory). I dropped ati because blender isnt support amd cards
___
Soft drink development
Branded water


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2014)

@varghesekiran
Aliya !! thakarthu enjoy


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys.,
> 
> Finally bought all the components..
> AMD FX 6300 Processor                                                                    *7220*
> ...



Do bump this thread with your gaming results


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 12, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys.,
> 
> Finally bought all the components..
> AMD FX 6300 Processor                                                                    *7220*
> ...



congrats  post pics.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> @varghesekiran
> Aliya !! thakarthu enjoy



he he


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 13, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> @varghesekiran
> Aliya !! thakarthu enjoy



Thanks macha...



Piyush said:


> Do bump this thread with your gaming results



Sure.., i will post the gaming results as soon as I assemble it.



rijinpk1 said:


> congrats  post pics.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Will Post it by today end of the evening...


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 16, 2014)

Posting the pics...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 16, 2014)

digitalpole said:


> Hello guys, I am from Poland and I don't have any idea how I found forum. I am not expert however I want to ask someone with better experience & qualification
> What you think about 24 lg IPS monitors? I recently bought one and the colours are very great (I would say its great for advance beginners)
> I need a computer for computer animation rendering and movie post processing ( Blender & After Effects ). What you could propose me?
> I thinking about economic way - xeon 4c/8t and some good nvidia cuda card(3 gb+ memory). I dropped ati because blender isnt support amd cards



Post a new thread here :- PC Components / Configurations

And fill up the questionnaire :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

Shiva

- - - Updated - - -

Where did you get the HD 7770 for 7750??? 

Shiva


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 16, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Where did you get the HD 7770 for 7750???
> 
> Shiva



From snapdeal...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 16, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Posting the pics...
> View attachment 13874
> View attachment 13875



post the assembled pc  picture as well


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> post the assembled pc  picture as well



Will post it soon...after I got the monitor. Flipkart will deliver it by Tuesday.

Please suggest me a good budget ups and a 2.1 speaker.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 16, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Will post it soon...after I got the monitor. Flipkart will deliver it by Tuesday.
> 
> Please suggest me a good budget ups and a 2.1 speaker.



apc 600va ups and logitech z313


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2014)

Post some pics after the entire RIG is assembled.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 17, 2014)

Currently I installed Windows 7 as my OS. Is Windows 7 is better for gaming than Windows 8..?


----------



## puneet785 (Mar 17, 2014)

if you are going budget + performance wise go for 
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H Motherboard


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 17, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Currently I installed Windows 7 as my OS. Is Windows 7 is better for gaming than Windows 8..?



IMHO, Windows 8 is much faster at everything (including gaming) as compared to Windows 7. I'm saying thins from my personal experience.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 17, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> IMHO, Windows 8 is much faster at everything (including gaming) as compared to Windows 7. I'm saying thins from my personal experience.



Then i will upgrade to Windows 8 from Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 17, 2014)

windows 8 is better than windows 7. windows 8.1 created some problems for me, so i also would suggest to go for windows 8.


----------



## varghesekiran (Apr 22, 2014)

Back after a long time...
Guys please help me select a good ups from this list.

*www.ebay.in/sch/UPS-/87646/i.html?...=nc&LH_ItemCondition=3&_udlo=1,500&_udhi=2100

Thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

There's no UPS I can see on that page .. anyway, just get APC 600VA as suggested before or if you have plans for a more beefier gpu later get the 1000 / 1100 VA model.


----------



## varghesekiran (Apr 28, 2014)

topgear said:


> There's no UPS I can see on that page .. anyway, just get APC 600VA as suggested before or if you have plans for a more beefier gpu later get the 1000 / 1100 VA model.



This is the one..?

*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B009Y4BSS6/ref=junglee&tag=juamz6-21


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 28, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> This is the one..?
> 
> *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B009Y4BSS6/ref=junglee&tag=juamz6-21



yups. it could be available cheaper  locally.


----------



## varghesekiran (May 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> yups. it could be available cheaper  locally.



Guys..,

Is this the same one. Shall I proceed with this ?

*www.ebay.in/itm/APC-Back-UPS-BX600...omputer_Components&hash=item2339a5eb51&_uhb=1

*www.shopclues.com/ups-3.html

*www.shopclues.com/apc-back-ups-br600ci-in-600va-ups-en-2.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> Guys..,
> 
> Is this the same one. Shall I proceed with this ?
> 
> ...




choose the first one. the second and 3rd options are discontinued and shopclues is not reliable too


----------



## varghesekiran (May 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> choose the first one. the second and 3rd options are discontinued and shopclues is not reliable too



So apc BR600CI-IN UPS for Rs 2,246 is a good buy for my configuration right..?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 8, 2014)

varghesekiran said:


> So apc BR600CI-IN UPS for Rs 2,246 is a good buy for my configuration right..?



BR600CI-IN is discontinued.  BX600CI-IN is the new one. you have fx 6300+ hd 7770, right? expect just the time required to shut down your pc while gaming. let me  suggest to get 800va.


----------



## varghesekiran (May 3, 2015)

Hey guys..,me back again after along time, really happy with my current configuration. But games like Call of Duty Advance warfare and Assassins creed unity need 6 gb of run, in order to work perfectly. I already have 4 gb(Corsair vengeance) in my configuration. Please suggest me a 2 gb ram from the below options. Thanks in advance.

1. 2GB DDR3 1333 MHZ Dolgix Desktop RAM | eBay

2. 2 GB DDR3 RAM FOR Desktop Strontium Make | eBay

3. Apotop DDR3 2 GB Ram


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 3, 2015)

Add another 4GB ram like this:Corsair DDR3 4GB Desktop RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A11600C9)                         *2814*


----------



## varghesekiran (May 3, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Add another 4GB ram like this:Corsair DDR3 4GB Desktop RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A11600C9)                         *2814*



I will update it in a later stage. But now I urgently ned a 2 gb ram. Can you help me to pick one from any of those ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 3, 2015)

varghesekiran said:


> I will update it in a later stage. But now I urgently ned a 2 gb ram. Can you help me to pick one from any of those ?



In order to use Dual Channel Memory advantage you have to use the same ram with same ram timings so I suggested Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz CL9 -2600.

Link:Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC DRAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair : Flipkart.com


----------



## varghesekiran (May 3, 2015)

bssunil said:


> In order to use Dual Channel Memory advantage you have to use the same ram with same ram timings so I suggested Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz CL9 -2600.
> 
> Link:Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC DRAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair : Flipkart.com



There will not be much processing power if I use a 1 gb ram ? Don't know  how  Dual Channel Memory works..!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 3, 2015)

varghesekiran said:


> There will not be much processing power if I use a 1 gb ram ? Don't know  *how  Dual Channel Memory works*..!!!


----------



## varghesekiran (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. I have bought the same ram and added it to my PC. Is it possible to do the same thing (dual channel) in graphics card. I want to upgrade my current graphics card without losing it. Is it possible ?


----------

